# Your Pizza Order



## CleverNickName (Jul 15, 2021)

The *other pizza thread* has got me wondering about the most popular pizza toppings here on ENWorld.  We hail from all over the world, after all, and it's fun to see how foods can vary from place to place.

*The Situation:  *You and your friends have just settled down to play the tabletop game of your choice.  You all decide to chip in and order pizza for dinner, and to your delight the local pizza place is running a special on extra-large 3-topping pizzas!

*The Solution:  *You pass a sheet of paper around the table, and ask everyone to list their three favorite toppings.  The three that get the most votes will be ordered!

So which three toppings would you vote for?  Choose up to three.  The pizza already comes with your choice of crust, cheese, and sauce, so there's no need to select those.  But if you have strong opinions about exactly what kinds of cheeses, sauces, and crusts are used, and how much, be sure to explain in the comments.


----------



## CleverNickName (Jul 15, 2021)

My favorite pizza is the "Border to Border":  Canadian bacon and Jalapeno peppers.  If I'm pressed to pick a third topping, I'll go with roasted garlic.  I like a thin crust, and I like to dust it with plenty of parmesan and chili flake.


----------



## CleverNickName (Jul 15, 2021)

...and apparently, according to recent posts in the other thread, I should have included ketchup on the list of toppings.

Oh the humanity.

Anyway, if you see a topping missing from this long, strange list, let me know and I'll add it.  The list is almost as much fun to read as the votes and comments!


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Jul 15, 2021)

NO FETA???????

Heathen.


----------



## CleverNickName (Jul 15, 2021)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> NO FETA???????
> 
> Heathen.



See the original post, where I mention cheeses and sauces.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Jul 15, 2021)

CleverNickName said:


> See the original post, where I mention cheeses and sauces.




Feta is not a cheese, it is a briny deliciousness bestowed straight from Zeus to us mere mortal in order to zest up pizzas, omelets, salads, and breakfast cereals.


----------



## Davies (Jul 15, 2021)

... _ONLY THREE?_


----------



## CleverNickName (Jul 15, 2021)

Davies said:


> ... _ONLY THREE?_



It couldn't be helped.  It's the daily special at the local pizzaria!


----------



## Ryujin (Jul 15, 2021)

Thick crust? Thin crust? Pan? Alternative crust?

It's generally either fresh tomato, fresh mushrooms, and pepperoni, and these days on either a cauliflower or Keto crust, due to dietary restrictions.


----------



## CleverNickName (Jul 15, 2021)

Ryujin said:


> Thick crust? Thin crust? Pan? Alternative crust?



Good catch!  I've updated the original post to include crust in the default assumptions.


----------



## DammitVictor (Jul 16, 2021)

Hand-tossed, traditional red sauce, mozzarella and asiago cheeses, anchovy, onion, and pineapple-- _extra_ pineapple.

Alfredo sauce; mozzarella, asiago, and tons of feta; chicken, spinach, and pineapple.

Basically any combination of spinach, pineapple, and feta with one or more meats.


----------



## payn (Jul 16, 2021)

Canadian Bacon, Pineapple, and banana peppers is a go to combo.


----------



## MarkB (Jul 16, 2021)

No tuna?


----------



## CleverNickName (Jul 16, 2021)

MarkB said:


> No tuna?



Tuna is now on the list.


----------



## Ryujin (Jul 16, 2021)

I wouldn't expect this to be on anyone's list because it was available for a relatively short time from just one Canadian chain, that I'm aware of, but it was quite good. Back in the '80s I used to get a variation on a Hawaiian Pizza that was ground beef, pineapple, and sunflower seeds. It was quite a good combination.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jul 16, 2021)

Well, normally I'd go for a veggie-heavy deluxe, but tonight I'm feeling meaty so I'll order a thin crust DSCT pepperoni-mushroom-sausage.


----------



## Asisreo (Jul 16, 2021)

Excuse me, Lobster and Shrimp? 

My god, pizza has evolved so much since I've last had it. Was going to go with a vegetarian style pizza but I remembered the lobsters deserve it.


----------



## CleverNickName (Jul 16, 2021)

I've traveled all over the world, @Asisreo , and I've seen some wonderful and terrifying things.  Usually on a pizza.

I remember shrimp, mayo, and onion on a pizza in Japan.  And in Mexico there was an avocado, shrimp, and clam pizza at the hotel I was staying at.  Weird.


----------



## payn (Jul 16, 2021)

Hot dog filled crust...


----------



## Asisreo (Jul 16, 2021)

CleverNickName said:


> I've traveled all over the world, @Asisreo , and I've seen some wonderful and terrifying things.  Usually on a pizza.
> 
> I remember shrimp, mayo, and onion on a pizza in Japan.  And in Mexico there was an avocado, shrimp, and clam pizza at the hotel I was staying at.  Weird.



Y'know, I've traveled quite a bit myself but I always dismissed pizza as an option if I was eating out. Congrats, you've changed my mind.


----------



## Zio_the_dark (Jul 16, 2021)

I'm missing red onions so I picked onions, raw. Red ones are the only I can eat raw.
Added pepperoni and bacon because well not looking after my diet when eating pizzas ^^


----------



## billd91 (Jul 16, 2021)

CleverNickName said:


> My favorite pizza is the "Border to Border":  Canadian cacon and Jalapeno peppers.  If I'm pressed to pick a third topping, I'll go with roasted garlic.  I like a thin crust, and I like to dust it with plenty of parmesan and chili flake.



The Border to Border at Glass Nickel Pizza also has pineapple for the Pacific “border”.


----------



## Umbran (Jul 16, 2021)

CleverNickName said:


> *The Solution:  *You pass a sheet of paper around the table, and ask everyone to list their three favorite toppings.  The three that get the most votes will be ordered!




There's a wide variety of toppings I fine perfectly enjoyable.  There's a small number of toppings that I find kinda revolting.  I don't care much what is on it, so long as it isn't on the small list.


----------



## Campbell (Jul 16, 2021)

Ham, Pineapple, and Jalapenos.
Alternatively Chicken, Bacon, and Onions.


----------



## Zardnaar (Jul 16, 2021)

I have my preferences but I'll eat most toppings apart from seafood.


----------



## schneeland (Jul 16, 2021)

There is a huge number of things on this list that I definitely don't want on my pizza 

Top 3 would probably be something like:
1) Parma ham (and rucola)
2) Salami
3) Tuna


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 16, 2021)

I order one specific pizza every time I order pizza. It will have double serving of salami, which is pretty much the same thing as pepperoni, and sliced bell peppers. That’s it. No third topping.


----------



## payn (Jul 16, 2021)

I like chicken, bacon, and roma tomatoes on a white sauce. Another go to combo.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Jul 16, 2021)

I voted for potatoes (along with anchovies and mushrooms), but only in the context of what's known locally as a "pierogie pizza." So good, though it certainly is a caloric bomb.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Jul 16, 2021)

I'd be remiss if I didn't link to this-









						D&D General - Races as Pizzas ... Put in your Contributions
					

In order to move away from contentious discussions about players and/or player haters, I thought I'd fork the best conversation I'd seen recently into its own thread. Admittedly, there is some danger in using the word "fork" anywhere in proximity to the word "pizza" but I am willing to take that...




					www.enworld.org
				




That's right, race ancestry as pizza toppings. In fairness, it was 2020.


----------



## CleverNickName (Jul 16, 2021)

Not a single vote for meatballs?  That's surprising; it's one of the most popular toppings in my gaming group.  I guess it's nobody's first, second, or third choice.

If we placed our hypothetical pizza order right now with 37 votes, our meat pizza would be Pepperoni (17 votes), Mushroom (12 votes), and Sausage (10 votes).  Our vegetarian pizza would be Mushroom (12), Pineapple (7), and we'd flip a coin to decide between Onion and Jalapenos (6 each).  Pretty standard.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Jul 16, 2021)

CleverNickName said:


> Not a single vote for meatballs?  That's surprising; it's one of the most popular toppings in my gaming group.  I guess it's nobody's first, second, or third choice.
> 
> If we placed our hypothetical pizza order right now with 37 votes, our meat pizza would be Pepperoni (17 votes), Mushroom (12 votes), and Sausage (10 votes).  Our vegetarian pizza would be Mushroom (12), Pineapple (7), and we'd flip a coin to decide between Onion and Jalapenos (6 each).  Pretty standard.




Your meat pizza would be mushrooms? Y'all got some STRANGE carnivores.


----------



## CleverNickName (Jul 16, 2021)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> You meat pizza would be mushrooms? Y'all got some STRANGE carnivores.



I _meant _that the meat pizza isn't restricted to dietary preferences...it can have meat and veggies on it and still be edible to carnivores.

I didn't put together a list for kosher, halal, vegan, gluten-free, etc pizzas because I wasn't sure how far down the rabbit hole I could go with this gag and have it still be funny.  But it would be interesting to see.


----------



## CleverNickName (Jul 16, 2021)

Umbran said:


> There's a wide variety of toppings I fine perfectly enjoyable.  There's a small number of toppings that I find kinda revolting.  I don't care much what is on it, so long as it isn't on the small list.



This is the way.

In an alternate universe, someone named SagaciousAlias has just created a poll asking people to vote for their three _least favorite _pizza toppings...


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Jul 16, 2021)

CleverNickName said:


> I _meant _that the meat pizza isn't restricted to dietary preferences...it can have meat and veggies on it and still be edible to carnivores.
> 
> I didn't put together a list for kosher, halal, vegan, gluten-free, etc pizzas because I wasn't sure how far down the rabbit hole I could go with this gag and have it still be funny.  But it would be interesting to see.




1. For a real carnivore, the definition of a "veggie" is the scallop that is wrapped in bacon.

Wait, no. That's for poser vegan carnivores. Real carnivores eat bacon wrapped in bacon.

2. The idea of a gluten-free pizza is similar to the idea of a fun-free theme park; I can understand the concept in theory, but ... why? WHY?!?!


----------



## aco175 (Jul 16, 2021)

Meat, Meat, Meat.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Jul 16, 2021)

In my case, because I have no choice, unless I want to be sick. Don't get me wrong, I'd rather have the real thing. Though thankfully, I can eat sourdough pizza crusts with no problem (the enzymes in sourdough make it tolerable for some with gluten sensitivities).

One of the best pizzas I ever had before I developed my current issues was a gorgonzola and arugula pizza in Rome. Unbelievably good!



Snarf Zagyg said:


> 2. The idea of a gluten-free pizza is similar to the idea of a fun-free theme park; I can understand the concept in theory, but ... why? WHY?!?!


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Jul 16, 2021)

Ralif Redhammer said:


> In my case, because I have no choice, unless I want to be sick. Don't get me wrong, I'd rather have the real thing. Though thankfully, I can eat sourdough pizza crusts with no problem (the enzymes in sourdough make it tolerable for some with gluten sensitivities).
> 
> One of the best pizzas I ever had before I developed my current issues was a gorgonzola and arugula pizza in Rome. Unbelievably good!




As long as it's not some Keto/Paleo/Atkins nonsense.

Look, if you are cursed by medical condition to not be able to enjoy sweet, sweet donuts, I can sympathize. 

As the old saying goes-

"How do you know if someone is on keto?"
"Oh, don't worry. They'll tell you."


----------



## CleverNickName (Jul 16, 2021)

Ralif Redhammer said:


> One of the best pizzas I ever had before I developed my current issues was a gorgonzola and arugula pizza in Rome. Unbelievably good!




Oh man...a pizza with a thin sourdough crust, lightly sauced with pesto, and topped with gorgonzola cheese crumbles sounds _phenomenal. _


----------



## DammitVictor (Jul 16, 2021)

Heh. Surprisingly, nobody complaining about pineapples... but one of our top results is an _absolute dealbreaker_. Which is why it's impossible to buy one pizza for more than three people, I suppose.


----------



## Gradine (Jul 16, 2021)

Depends on the circumstance and how I'm feeling:

I want a red sauce pizza: What the patented "we piled a ton of meat on this", though jalapenos and black olives are also appreciated.
I want a white sauce pizza: Chicken, bacon, garlic. Classic.
I'm building my own pizza: Anchovies, Artichokes, and Kimchi (conspicuously missing from your list!). Maybe some scallions and sriracha if I'm feeling frisky

One of my local joints though has a white sauce pizza with shrimp and sriracha and it is the greatest thing ever.



Death before mushrooms


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Jul 16, 2021)

Shroompunk Warlord said:


> Heh. Surprisingly, nobody complaining about pineapples... but one of our top results is an _absolute dealbreaker_. Which is why it's impossible to buy one pizza for more than three people, I suppose.




It's funny, because pizza is the shareable food. And yet, you're right. More often than not, when you have three or more people, you just end up either ordering a bunch of pizzas, or have to default to cheese.

Look at the top vote getters so far (six or more votes):
Anchovies (6)
Bacon (7)
Jalapenos (7)
Raw Onions (7)
Mushrooms (15)
Pepperoni (19)
Pineapple (8)
Sausage (11)

Of those, I personally know people who would consider any given one of those a deal-breaker.

And if you put them all together on one pizza, and maybe replace the marinara with ketchup, you'd have a New Zealand Special!


----------



## payn (Jul 16, 2021)

Thing about mushrooms is a lot of joints use the disgusting canned versions. Im always cautious about getting shrooms from a new joint.


----------



## J.Quondam (Jul 16, 2021)

Only because someone upthread complained that no one was complaining about it, I'll go record and state, unequivocally, that pineapple on pizza is an abomination. 
Seriously, ...


Spoiler: pineapple even looks like eldritch horror!


----------



## CleverNickName (Jul 16, 2021)

Shroompunk Warlord said:


> Heh. Surprisingly, nobody complaining about pineapples... but one of our top results is an _absolute dealbreaker_. Which is why it's impossible to buy one pizza for more than three people, I suppose.



The problem I've noticed with ordering a pizza for more than one person isn't the toppings, it's stubbornness.  There will always be _*that guy*,_ the person at the table who will absolutely refuse to compromise at all, to anyone, regarding pizza toppings.  In _*that guy's*_ mind, he has decided long ago that a pizza should not, cannot, and will not, ever, under any circumstances, have any pineapple on it because pineapples do not _belong_ on pizza and you will either agree with him and accept that _fact_, or nobody will be allowed to eat pizza in his presence.

And the more people you have involved in the decision-making process, the greater your chances of involving _*that guy*_.

(Sorry.  Do I sound bitter?  I might be a little bitter.)


----------



## J.Quondam (Jul 16, 2021)

The nice thing about being _that guy_ is that _that guy,_ more often than not, gets his own pizza all to himself.
Which, ultimately, is the whole point  to being _that guy_.


----------



## CleverNickName (Jul 16, 2021)

J.Quondam said:


> The nice thing about being _that guy_ is that _that guy,_ more often than not, gets his own pizza all to himself.
> Which, ultimately, is the whole point  to being _that guy_.



He also tends to get to eat it at home, alone, where he won't be bothered by other people who might like pineapples on pizza and tabletop roleplaying games.


----------



## J.Quondam (Jul 16, 2021)

CleverNickName said:


> He also tends to get to eat it at home, alone, where he won't be bothered by other people who might like pineapples on pizza and tabletop roleplaying games.



Not in my experience.
It's called the "droit de DM."


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Jul 16, 2021)

CleverNickName said:


> The problem I've noticed with ordering a pizza for more than one person isn't the toppings, it's stubbornness.  There will always _*that guy*,_ the person at the table who will absolutely refuse to compromise at all, to anyone, regarding pizza toppings.  In _*that guy's*_ mind, he has decided long ago that a pizza should not, cannot, and will not, ever, under any circumstances, have any pineapple on it because pineapples do not _belong_ on pizza and you will either agree with him and accept that _fact_, or nobody will be allowed to eat pizza in his presence.
> 
> And the more people you have involved in the decision-making process, the greater your chances of involving _*that guy*_.
> 
> (Sorry.  Do I sound bitter?  I might be a little bitter.)




Ugh. I hate *that guy*.

On the one hand, I have always advocated that you should try new things. And compromise is awesome.

On the other hand, my faith in humanity has recently been shaken by the discovery of a post-apocalyptic wilderness known as "New Zealand" with fire and brimstone coming down from the skies, rivers and seas boiling, earthquakes, volcanoes, the dead rising from the grave .... Human sacrifice, dogs and cats living together... mass hysteria ... and ketchup and spaghetti larded on poor pizzas as an affront to all that is good and holy.


----------



## CleverNickName (Jul 16, 2021)

To be clear, I have no problem with pineapple on pizza.  It's not my favorite, but I won't let my preferences dictate what others are allowed to enjoy.

Which is a good analogy for lots of things in D&D campaigns.  

And life, now that I think about it.


----------



## payn (Jul 16, 2021)

Most joints will accommodate a half and half topping pie.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Jul 16, 2021)

Heck no, my body just hates me.



Snarf Zagyg said:


> As long as it's not some Keto/Paleo/Atkins nonsense.
> 
> Look, if you are cursed by medical condition to not be able to enjoy sweet, sweet donuts, I can sympathize.
> 
> ...




Yum! I never would've thought about putting gorgonzola on a pizza prior, but it really is wonderful.



CleverNickName said:


> Oh man...a pizza with a thin sourdough crust, lightly sauced with pesto, and topped with gorgonzola cheese crumbles sounds _phenomenal. _


----------



## CleverNickName (Jul 16, 2021)

So far with 43 votes:

*The Popular Kids* (10% or more of the votes):
Anchovies
Bacon
Jalapenos
Mushrooms
Onion (raw)
Pepperoni
Pinepple
Sausage

*The Last Ones Picked In Gym Class* (just one single vote)
Artichoke hearts
Banana peppers
Basil
Eggplant
Lobster
Olives, black
Olives, kalamata
Olive oil
Onions, pickled
Spinach
Tuna

*The Shame Basement* (no votes at all):
Apples
Asparagus
Bamboo shoots
Butternut squash
Chili oil/chili crisp
Chutney
Clams
Hazelnuts
Hearts of palm
Ketchup
Olives, green
Mayonnaise
Meatballs (seriously!?)
Pepperocinis
Smoked oysters
Sriracha
Sun-dried tomatoes
Zucchini


----------



## Ryujin (Jul 16, 2021)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> As long as it's not some Keto/Paleo/Atkins nonsense.
> 
> Look, if you are cursed by medical condition to not be able to enjoy sweet, sweet donuts, I can sympathize.
> 
> ...



Having been recently diagnosed as diabetic if I still want pizza, then it's either Keto or gluten free (usually cauliflower) crust


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Jul 16, 2021)

CleverNickName said:


> *The Shame Basement* (no votes at all):
> Apples
> Asparagus
> Bamboo shoots
> ...




Ketchup doesn't belong in the shame basement.

No, it should be in its own category. It's more like the shame cone that dogs have to wear so that they don't lick themselves.

Wait, no, that's not strong enough.


Ketchup on pizza?


----------



## Gradine (Jul 17, 2021)

I mean, pineapples absolutely ruin pizzas, but like, just pick off what you don't like. It ain't hard


----------



## Zardnaar (Jul 17, 2021)

The spaghetti pizza is an older model. 

Dominos. 






						Pizza Menu - Domino's Pizza
					

Pizza - Special Offers, New Yorker Range, Burger Joint, Impossible Range, Gourmet Range, Traditional Range, Extra Value Range, Value Range, Value Range - Extra Large, Value Range - Mini, Vegan Range, Gluten Free Base, Make Your Own, Savoury Sides, Chicken Sides




					www.dominos.co.nz
				




Pizza Hut




__





						Pizza Hut
					






					www.pizzahut.co.nz
				




And Hell's Pizza an NZ franchise. 



			https://online.hellpizza.com/menu/pizza?gclid=CjwKCAjw3MSHBhB3EiwAxcaEuxE4SJjM_IhQMIE-SXCB_iIcImzvbCd-7InEyRcTofju1oFW_d7RxhoCc3IQAvD_BwE
		


 Locally several premium place some of which do wood fired pizzas.

 An old pizza place got bought out by a kebab place and they do halal pizzas with middle eastern type toppings. So you can get a donor kebab and pizza same place.

 Pizza Hut vs Dominos. 

 Pizza hut does the better pizzas when comparing similar pizzas. Dominos does the better sides with more unique flavours we like eg Mr Wedge or Cheeseburger. 

 The kicker is the cheesy garlic scrolls Dominos do. So decadent.Cheap pizza starts at $3.50 usd upper limit I have seen is $35 usd.


----------



## DammitVictor (Jul 17, 2021)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> Ketchup on pizza?




Judging by what adding a little bit-- one part to three or four-- of banana ketchup does to any other tomato-based sauce, I'm imagining that putting a little banana ketchup _in the sauce_ would make a regular pizza amazing.

*EDIT: *I would vote for several of the "shame basement" toppings. Just not before the top three I voted for, and the top four or five that I'd have voted for after those. Hell, your list _didn't even include_ sliced bananas, and I've been curious about the Swedish banana curry. (There's a pizza joint in Laramie that does a Carribbean Jerk pizza with bananas on it, that I do not care for at all, but the bananas weren't the problem.)


----------



## DammitVictor (Jul 17, 2021)

CleverNickName said:


> The problem I've noticed with ordering a pizza for more than one person isn't the toppings, it's stubbornness.  There will always be _*that guy*,_ the person at the table who will absolutely refuse to compromise at all, to anyone, regarding pizza toppings.




You know, I can live _without_ my favorite toppings, but if I tell you that a topping is a _dealbreaker_ and you only order pizzas with those toppings on them-- you are telling me to my face that you are not buying pizza for me. Might as well be saying it with a white glove.

If I can live with a pizza that doesn't have pineapples on it, or meats I don't like-- or no meat at all! or no vegetables!-- then other people can live without their gross canned mushrooms for one night. I am not going to pick them off of the pizza you ruined; you either leave them off the order, or you can pick them off your grave.

*edit*: And if we're getting multiple pies-- other people can have whatever they want on pizzas they don't expect me to eat, but if you can't order  a_ single, solitary pizza_ that doesn't have mushrooms or olives on it, _you're doing it on purpose._

I have spent more than one night watching everyone else eat because they forgot or ignored that I can not or will not eat certain foods. I'm diabetic, so I have to carry a bottle of glucose tablets anyway.


----------



## Ulfgeir (Jul 17, 2021)

Must say there were some weird toppings. There are a few that I will not eat.

Will not eat at all:
Anchovis. I gladly eat pickled herring in small pieces (but it would not belong on a pizza) 

Does not belong on pizza:
Tuna. It stinks horrible when cooked. I will gladly eat raw tuna in sushi.

Can eat, but I really don't want to:
Bacon. I don't like the fat. Neither taste nor consistency. The meaty part is ok.


Mushrooms must be fresh ones If included. The canned ones are rubbery in textures and taste bad.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 17, 2021)

I love jalapeños so much.

Jalapeños do not love me.


----------



## Mind of tempest (Jul 17, 2021)

I am going for the one with everything as I will either die with glory or become a god.


----------



## payn (Jul 17, 2021)

What the hell is banana ketchup?


----------



## Ryujin (Jul 17, 2021)

payn said:


> What the hell is banana ketchup?



It's an abomination; ketchup, made with bananas. Since ketchup is largely sugar and vinegar anyway, it supposedly tastes much the same.


----------



## CleverNickName (Jul 17, 2021)

I don't really have any pizza toppings that are "deal-breakers" for me.  Smoked oysters on a pizza sounds really weird, but I've never tried it so who knows, it could be amazing.  I'm content to just pick off anything that I'm not in the mood for, or order those toppings on the side, or to put them only on half of the pizza.  It's only a big deal if you want it to be.

For _*that guy *_in our group, though, it feels like this is all beside the point.  It's not that he's being "forced to eat pineapple" (because we order them on the side, just for him.)  The impression we get from his behavior is that (1) folks wanted pineapple on their pizza, (2) he wants to prove that pineapples do not belong on pizza, and (3) he didn't "win."

Andy, if you're reading this?  Stop your ridiculous crusade.  I'm ordering a ham & pineapple | ham & jalapeno pizza for tonight's game and you'll never stop me.  I'm also lobbying the pizzeria to put this pizza on their permanent menu as "Andy's Favorite" in your honor.  It's a small, family-owned joint; they'll probably do it.


----------



## CleverNickName (Jul 17, 2021)

payn said:


> What the hell is banana ketchup?



It's ketchup, made from bananas.  It's really popular in the Philippines, and it's pretty good on smoked pork.  

It's hard to find outside of the Philippines, but* here's a recipe for you* in case you're curious and want to try it.


----------



## DammitVictor (Jul 17, 2021)

Ryujin said:


> It's an abomination; ketchup, made with bananas. Since ketchup is largely sugar and vinegar anyway, it supposedly tastes much the same.




Yeah. It's really very similar, interchangeable for most uses-- I prefer it on french fries, but prefer tomato for mac & cheese-- and the brand I buy comes in both "regular" and "hot and spicy" varieties.

Mainly, though, I use it for making Filipino-style spaghetti: it's your basic meat sauce (with ground pork), add 1/3 or 1/4 as much spicy banana ketchup to the amount of tomato sauce you're using, a can of diced tomatoes with green chiles, a couple of cans of sweetened condensed milk (to taste). Cook the noodles a couple extra minutes. Top with shredded mild cheddar or colby and sliced, browned hot dogs. You want it to come out _very spicy_ and _very sweet_ and chewable thick with meat and cheese.

I get the hot dogs imported because none of the domestic brands are _nearly_ as vibrantly pink on the outside.

*EDIT: *Amazon.com : jufran $4 isn't a _terrible _price, but you can usually do better if you've got an Asian grocery nearby.


----------



## CleverNickName (Jul 20, 2021)

True story: there's a place in Colorado Springs, CO that makes a "breakfast pizza."  It's an 8" buttermilk pancake for a "crust," sausage gravy for the "sauce," and topped with bacon crumbles, cheese, and a fried egg.

Love it or hate it, it exists.


----------



## Zardnaar (Jul 20, 2021)

CleverNickName said:


> True story: there's a place in Colorado Springs, CO that makes a "breakfast pizza."  It's an 8" buttermilk pancake for a "crust," sausage gravy for the "sauce," and topped with bacon crumbles, cheese, and a fried egg.
> 
> Love it or hate it, it exists.




 Is it called the heart attack?


----------



## DammitVictor (Jul 20, 2021)

CleverNickName said:


> I don't really have any pizza toppings that are "deal-breakers" for me.




There are really very few foods I don't like. I _dislike_ pepperoni, and olives, and lettuce (some cheeseburger/taco pizzas). Put a couple of toppings I like on the pizza, as a consolation, and I'm fine.

I will not eat mushrooms, or anything mushrooms have touched. And there are a handful of foods I just _cannot eat_-- I'm not allergic, but I am physically (or psychologically) incapable of swallowing them no matter how much I chew. Mushrooms aren't quite that bad, but sweet tea (unless otherwise flavored), teriyaki sauce, snails... buying those things for me is, essentially, _not feeding me_ because my body does not consider them food.


----------



## CleverNickName (Nov 17, 2021)

I recently had capers and anchovies on a pizza, and I enjoyed it far more than I thought I would.

I should branch out more.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Nov 17, 2021)

CleverNickName said:


> I recently had capers and anchovies on a pizza, and I enjoyed it far more than I thought I would.
> 
> I should branch out more.




You know what's good on a pizza?

Another pizza.

...although some just call that a calzone.


----------



## Blue (Nov 17, 2021)

I'm in the New England area of the US, and this list is missing a few staples - or at least I assumed they were staples, maybe they are regional.  We need broccoli as well as peppers and onions (nicely caramelized together and ordered as a single topping).  Ziti isn't as much of a staple, but any of the pizza places around here do it.

Other than that, I have to applaud what seems to be a rather complete list.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 17, 2021)

I voted pepperoni, mushroom and onion (raw), though the last could just as easily been green.  And left to my own devices, I often double up on the pepperoni.

But I will also say that I am no stranger to unusual ingredients, and the above preferences are rarely what I wind up eating, because I’m usually sharing with others.  Other common toppings in our household include shrimp, spinach, artichokes, ground meat, Canadian bacon, regular bacon, whole garlic cloves*, chicken, basil, artichoke hearts and eggplant**.  Sometimes we get garlic sauce or EVOO instead of tomato sauce.

And then there’s the fact that the closest pizza place to our house is owned by an Indian dude, so we can get things like paneer or tandoori chicken…





* baked/roasted whole cloves taste _completely_ different from minced or sliced.  They develop a sweetness whioe still retaining the flavors you expect from garlic.

** most places that have this use cubes or thick slices, but it’s really best when it’s thinly sliced- it becomes crunchy, and its flavor intensifies


----------



## Khelon Testudo (Nov 19, 2021)

You can't choose 'pepperoni' multiple times; this is a major flaw in your survey! :
I'm surprised how popular pineapple is, given how controversial it is!


----------



## Zardnaar (Nov 19, 2021)

Khelon Testudo said:


> You can't choose 'pepperoni' multiple times; this is a major flaw in your survey! :
> I'm surprised how popular pineapple is, given how controversial it is!




 Here it goes on Hawaiian and supreme. 

 Supremes a little bit of everything.


 Probably get a buffalo chicken, cheesy garlic scrolls and whatever tonight. 






						Pizza Menu - Domino's Pizza
					

Pizza - Special Offers, New Yorker Range, Burger Joint, Impossible Range, Gourmet Range, Traditional Range, Extra Value Range, Value Range, Value Range - Extra Large, Value Range - Mini, Vegan Range, Gluten Free Base, Make Your Own, Savoury Sides, Chicken Sides




					www.dominos.co.nz


----------



## payn (Nov 19, 2021)

Pineapple is one of the most popular ingredients, its not controversial. Clearly, im alone on banna peppers it appears. My favorite order is Canadian bacon, pineapple, and banana peppers. Wish it wasnt so late id order one up


----------



## Zardnaar (Nov 19, 2021)

payn said:


> Pineapple is one of the most popular ingredients, its not controversial. Clearly, im alone on banna peppers it appears. My favorite order is Canadian bacon, pineapple, and banana peppers. Wish it wasnt so late id order one up




 I look at it like this. 

 Best cheap pizza. Eg Dominoe's, Pizza Hurt. Convenient delivery. 

 Premium pizza.  One of my favorites has a wood fired oven.....


----------



## Khelon Testudo (Nov 19, 2021)

Zardnaar said:


> Here it goes on Hawaiian and supreme.
> 
> Supremes a little bit of everything.
> 
> ...



Here too, cuz. (Aussie here). I used to be a big fan of Hawaiian and Supreme, before my taste-buds got old.


----------



## Zardnaar (Nov 19, 2021)

Khelon Testudo said:


> Here too, cuz. (Aussie here). I used to be a big fan of Hawaiian and Supreme, before my taste-buds got old.




 Don't really order Hawaiian. 

 I'll have a kangaroo pizza marinated in VB with a side helping of koala fries.


----------



## Khelon Testudo (Nov 19, 2021)

Kangaroo meat isn't too bad.


----------



## CleverNickName (Nov 19, 2021)

Khelon Testudo said:


> I'm surprised how popular pineapple is, given how controversial it is!



I don't think it's controversial at all.  I mean, it might be "controversial" for the 10% of people who don't like it, but everyone else either (a) likes pineapple on pizza, or (b) doesn't think it's that big of a deal and will pick it off.


----------



## Zardnaar (Nov 19, 2021)

CleverNickName said:


> I don't think it's controversial at all.  I mean, it might be "controversial" for the 10% of people who don't like it, but everyone else either (a) likes pineapple on pizza, or (b) doesn't think it's that big of a deal and will pick it off.




 Or (c) will eat it but not go out if my way. 

 Basically if the pizza is free I'll eat the pineapple.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 19, 2021)

I like pineapple on a traditional Canadian pizza.  Not too many other pies, though.


----------



## CleverNickName (Nov 19, 2021)

Current standings as of Today, November 18, 2021, 15:47 PST, with 62 votes:

*The Popular Kids*
_(More than 10% of the votes)_
40.3%  Mushroom
38.7%  Pepperoni
27.4%  Pineapple
25.8%  Sausage
17.7%  Raw Onion
14.5%  Bacon
14.5%  Jalapenos


*The Last Ones Picked in Gym Class*
_(Only a single vote)_
Artichoke Hearts
Banana Peppers
Chili Oil/Chili Crisp
Clams
Eggplant
Lobster
Olives, Kalamata
Olive Oil
Onion, Pickled
Tomatoes, Sun-Dried
Tuna
Sriracha


*The Shame Basement*
_(Not a single vote)_
Apples
Asparagus
Bamboo Shoots
Capers
Cauliflower
Chutney
Hazelnuts
Hearts of Palm
Mayonnaise
Olives, Green
Onions, Green (Scallions)
Pepperoncini
Pine Nuts
Smoked Oysters
Zucchini
Ketchup

-----

So if I had to pick a three-topping pizza from only The Cool Kids list, it would be Bacon, Jalapeno, and Pineapple.  (An easy favorite.)

And if I had to build a three-topping pizza from The Last Ones Picked in Gym Class, it would be Sun-Dried Tomatoes, Kalamata Olives, and Artichoke Hearts.  (Sounds pretty tasty, actually.)

But if I had to build a pizza in the Shame Basement, I'd probably chicken out and order a three-cheese pizza.  Just kidding, just kidding, that's no fun at all.  So if I really _had to,_ I'd pick Capers, Pepperoncini, and Green Onion.  Not the worst, I suppose, but kinda boring.


----------



## J.Quondam (Nov 20, 2021)

My three-topping pizza picks from each clique.... 

*Popular Kids:*  sausage, mushroom & onion​​*Gym class:* sun-dried tomatoes, artichoke hearts & kalamata olives​​*Shame Basement:* pine nuts, zucchini & scallions​​​


----------



## J.Quondam (Nov 20, 2021)

Oh, and now I'm trying to decide if "The Shame Basement" is a great name for a pizza parlor, or an awful one!


----------



## Zardnaar (Nov 20, 2021)

CleverNickName said:


> Current standings as of Today, November 18, 2021, 15:47 PST, with 62 votes:
> 
> *The Popular Kids*
> _(More than 10% of the votes)_
> ...




 Mayo works well on pizzas along with sun dried tomatoes. 

 Pizza last night had mayo on it. 




 Leftover in fridge. Ham, mayo, potato wedges.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 20, 2021)

Shame Basement: smoked oysters, green onions, and cauliflower if I can’t double up on the onions.

That said, bending the rules a bit, that combo would work better with EVOO than with a traditional pizza sauce, in all probability.


----------



## payn (Nov 20, 2021)

Mayonnaise? Ill pass on that, but a thin layer of alfredo with some chicken, bacon, and Roma tomatoes works dandy.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Nov 22, 2021)

Roast cauliflower can be really good on pizza, but it has to be done right. 



CleverNickName said:


> *The Shame Basement*
> _(Not a single vote)_
> Cauliflower


----------



## CleverNickName (Nov 22, 2021)

Ralif Redhammer said:


> Roast cauliflower can be really good on pizza, but it has to be done right.



Heartily agree.

I've also had apple on a ham pizza, and it was really good.  Very similar vibes as the ham & pineapple: tangy, sweet, fruity.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Nov 22, 2021)

Ooh, I've never thought of apple on pizza. That sounds nice.



CleverNickName said:


> Heartily agree.
> 
> I've also had apple on a ham pizza, and it was really good.  Very similar vibes as the ham & pineapple: tangy, sweet, fruity.


----------



## Zardnaar (Nov 22, 2021)

Ralif Redhammer said:


> Ooh, I've never thought of apple on pizza. That sounds nice.




 It's nice on dessert pizzas.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Nov 23, 2021)

I'm thinking some brie, honey or maple syrup drizzled lightly over it all.



Zardnaar said:


> It's nice on dessert pizzas.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Nov 23, 2021)

Ralif Redhammer said:


> I'm thinking some brie, honey or maple syrup drizzled lightly over it all.




At a certain point, why are we calling this pizza?

This is a pastry. Or a dessert. Maybe a pop tart?

"So, I've got this great idea for a pizza. It won't have tomato sauce, or bread, or cheese, and it will be sweet! But totally a pizza."


Brand extension is going too far....  I BLAME NEW ZEALAND AND THE UNHOLY MONSTROSITIES THAT THEY CLAIM ARE "PIZZA."






'

Barely pizza!






No. Just ... no.






STOP IT! You're not even trying anymore. You're just angering people's blood, aren't you?


----------



## CleverNickName (Nov 23, 2021)

Bringing the "sweet toppings on pizza" trend to its logical conclusion, you'll end up with an apple tart:




This isn't a problem, mind you.  My brain translates both pizzas and tarts as "pie" anyway.  Delicious.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Nov 23, 2021)

The OSR and pizza have this in common at least: arguing about what qualifies and what doesn't!



Snarf Zagyg said:


> At a certain point, why are we calling this pizza?
> 
> This is a pastry. Or a dessert. Maybe a pop tart?
> 
> ...


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Nov 23, 2021)

Ralif Redhammer said:


> The OSR and pizza have this in common at least: arguing about what qualifies and what doesn't!




_whew_

I was sure you were going in a different direction with that!

The OSR and Pizza fans have one thing in common at least- properly hating New Zealand for inflicting its LSD-inspired "pizza" upon an unsuspecting world. 

_New Zealand- where the landscapes are gorgeous, the pizza is terrible, and the sheep are nervous. _


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Nov 23, 2021)

CleverNickName said:


> Bringing the "sweet toppings on pizza" trend to its logical conclusion, you'll end up with an apple tart:
> ...
> 
> This isn't a problem, mind you.  My brain translates both pizzas and tarts as "pie" anyway.  Delicious.




Hence the well-known expression, "Why, that's as American as a dessert pizza with apple toppings!"

...you monster. Words have meanings! Pretty soon we are all going to be saying how there really isn't any difference between a hot dog and a pizza, and then all hope will be lost.


----------



## CleverNickName (Nov 23, 2021)

@Snarf Zagyg , I agree completely: words _do_ have meaning.  The dictionary describes a pizza as a type of pie, and vice versa, so I'm confident I'm using the words properly.  Besides.  You can't tell me you've never heard a pizza referred to as a "pie" before.


----------



## J.Quondam (Nov 23, 2021)

I am forced to wonder, though:
Can bards specialize in pizza tossing? Or is that  more of a "thief-acrobat" thing?


----------



## Ryujin (Nov 23, 2021)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> Hence the well-known expression, "Why, that's as American as a dessert pizza with apple toppings!"
> 
> ...you monster. Words have meanings! Pretty soon we are all going to be saying how there really isn't any difference between a hot dog and a pizza, and then all hope will be lost.



No, hot dogs are sandwiches.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Nov 23, 2021)

CleverNickName said:


> @Snarf Zagyg , I agree completely: words _do_ have meaning.  The dictionary describes a pizza as a type of pie, and vice versa, so I'm confident I'm using the words properly.  Besides.  You can't tell me you've never heard a pizza referred to as a "pie" before.




I will not bow down to your prescriptivist demands! I am a man of, by, and for the people! 

And what do the people want? That's right, tasty pizza. And sweet, sweet pies. Not the twain mixing in unholy verbiage salad.

Not a soul among them would say, "Hey, I can't wait to have some of that sweet Pecan Pizza at the diner. Mmm... or maybe a slice of Pumpkin Pizza with some .... KEWL H-WHIP.*"

No. Of course not! Boundaries. Boundaries! Would you be so bold as to re-write Dr. Horrible's Sing-Along Blog?

_Penny _: He's a really good looking guy and I thought he was kind of cheesy at first.

_Dr. Horrible _: [under his breath]  Trust your instincts.

_Penny_ : But, he turned out to be totally sweet. Sometimes people are layered like that. There's something totally different underneath than what's on the surface.

_Dr. Horrible_ : And sometimes there's a third, even deeper level, and that one is the same as the top surface one. Like with a pizza?


NOOOOOO! Because that's not a pizza, that's a calzone. Madness, madness I say. I will not have the boots of the pizza pie pedants in my face for eternity.



*


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Nov 23, 2021)

Ryujin said:


> No, hot dogs are sandwiches.




1. People like what they like. You can’t force someone to like something. You can expose them to a piece of work, but if they don’t like it, that’s the way it is. You can’t talk them out of it. This is the Hawaiian Pizza Principle.

2. A machine gun is not a robot.

*3. A hotdog is not a sandwich.*

4. Those who put in the work, get to choose first. That is to say, if you’re driving the car, you have priority when it comes to programming what music or words you listen to.

5. Bad planning on your part, does not constitute an emergency on my part.

6. There are no demons lurking in wind produced by box fans or air conditioners.

7. If you are within 250 miles of a German waterpark that is housed in a former zeppelin factory, go to it. Do not not go to it.

8. You should pay for content. And if possible, pay for it in the way that the thing that you are paying for makes money and is asking you to pay for it.

9. Be mindful of the work you leave for others.

10. Tip everyone because they are all humans. None of them is garbage.

11. And you are not garbage, so do not eat out of the garbage, or put that garbage on your pizza. *In New Zealand or any nation.*

12. Respect the work that you’ve done, and believe that your content is worth paying for.

*13. I mentioned that a hotdog is not a sandwich, I’ll put it here again.*

14. Do not try to weasel out of common sense agreements using pedantry such as, “this party is on private property, so I can wear my fleecy crocs.” Or to say, perhaps “A hot dog is a sandwich because it is listed on the sandwich part of this one menu that I am sending to you on Instagram right now.”

15. Do not seek out disputes in life; you’ll have plenty of them. Don’t look for fights. Don’t especially look for fights to try to get a thread over 2000 comments. And especially especially don’t look for fights and disputes in your life because you are obsessed with always being right. Because the truth is, you are mostly wrong. We all are wrong, and especially you, Ryujin, right now.


----------



## CleverNickName (Nov 23, 2021)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> I will not bow down to your prescriptivist demands! I am a man of, by, and for the people!
> 
> And what do the people want? That's right, tasty pizza. And sweet, sweet pies. Not the twain mixing in unholy verbiage salad.



Well now you're just arguing with the dictionary.

Get this.  You speak of madness?  You want to talk about unholy pie abominations?  Buckle up, because I know people who...heck, I'm _related to_...people who put cheddar cheese on their apple pie.  Deliberately, and with malice aforethought.  It's the same sweet-savory overlap that you have described, but in reverse: they are putting savory ingredients in bone-fide desserts, on purpose.





_oh, the humanity..._

You all have inspired me to have pizza for lunch.  And I'm going to try as hard as I can, within the confines of my local pizzaria's toppings menu, to order a pizza from the Shame Basement.  I'll post the results here.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Nov 23, 2021)

CleverNickName said:


> _But...why!?_




...it's a New England thing. Ideally, you pair it with a very sharp Vermont cheddar. 

(I've heard that it might date back to Olde Englande, but that's probably not true). 



CleverNickName said:


> You all have inspired me to have pizza for lunch.  And I'm going to try as hard as I can, within the confines of my local pizzaria's toppings menu, to order a pizza from the Shame Basement.  I'll post the results here.




_And you are not garbage, so do not eat out of the garbage, or put that garbage on your pizza. In New Zealand or any nation._

Order a good pizza. Just because something exists, doesn't mean you have to fish it out of the garbage and throw it on your pizza. No matter what those Kiwis tell you.


----------



## Ryujin (Nov 23, 2021)

If a hot dog is not a sandwich because the wiener is placed within a cut in the bread, rather than being between two separate pieces of bread, then a sub "sandwich" purchased at the restaurant chain Subway is not a sandwich for the same reason


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Nov 23, 2021)

Ryujin said:


> If a hot dog is not a sandwich because the wiener is placed within a cut in the bread, rather than being between two separate pieces of bread, then a sub "sandwich" purchased at the restaurant chain Subway is not a sandwich for the same reason




Close, but not quite.

A sub purchased from the restaurant chain Subway is not a sandwich because I am not entirely sure it qualifies as "food."


----------



## Mercurius (Nov 23, 2021)

I usually make my own, crust and sauce, although I leave the cheese to the cheesemakers.

One favorite, of both my daughter and myself is:

Pesto sauce + fresh mozzarella, parmesan, and boursin + asparagus, green olives, broccoli, onion, green peppers + red chili flakes and black pepper.

For a more traditional red sauce pizza, I love spicy italian sausage, mushrooms, black olives, garlic and basil leaves.


----------



## embee (Nov 23, 2021)

CleverNickName said:


> @Snarf Zagyg , I agree completely: words _do_ have meaning.  The dictionary describes a pizza as a type of pie, and vice versa, so I'm confident I'm using the words properly.  Besides.  You can't tell me you've never heard a pizza referred to as a "pie" before.



In fact, in the NYC metro area, when getting pizzas, it's common to ask "how many pies should we get?"


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Nov 23, 2021)

Mercurius said:


> I usually make my own, crust and sauce, although I leave the cheese to the cheesemakers.


----------



## embee (Nov 23, 2021)

CleverNickName said:


> Well now you're just arguing with the dictionary.
> 
> Get this.  You speak of madness?  You want to talk about unholy pie abominations?  Buckle up, because I know people who...heck, I'm _related to_...people who put cheddar cheese on their apple pie.  Deliberately, and with malice aforethought.  It's the same sweet-savory overlap that you have described, but in reverse: they are putting savory ingredients in bone-fide desserts, on purpose.
> 
> ...



That's actually friggin' delicious. 

Few things in life compare to a slice of fresh apple pie topped with a slice of melted sharp cheddar cheese, with a cup of hot black coffee.


----------



## embee (Nov 23, 2021)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> 1. People like what they like. You can’t force someone to like something. You can expose them to a piece of work, but if they don’t like it, that’s the way it is. You can’t talk them out of it. This is the Hawaiian Pizza Principle.
> 
> 2. A machine gun is not a robot.
> 
> ...



A hot dog is a sandwich.  

A sandwich is food bounded on at least one side by bread or a bread analog. 

The "hinged bread" argument fails because, if I take a sausage, place it in a long roll, and top it with a tomato based sauce and onions, I have a sandwich. 

This may be either an Italian sausage sandwich, commonly served at street fairs throughout the Northeast (Italian sausage on a sliced hoagie roll, topped with tomato sauce and onions) or it is a hot dog (a frankfurter on a sliced hot dog roll, topped with sauce and onions). 

Two separate pieces of bread are not required. See open-faced sandwich; gyro sandwich, sandwich wraps.

Actual bread is not necessary. See ice-cream sandwich.

Leavened bread is not necessary. See sandwich wraps, Hillel sandwiches.

Indeed, tacos and burritos are sandwiches, as are hamburgers, pierogi, gyoza, and even pizza (an open-faced sandwich).


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Nov 23, 2021)

embee said:


> Indeed, tacos and burritos are sandwiches, as are hamburgers, pierogi, gyoza, and even pizza (an open-faced sandwich).




Counterpoint- No.







*What ever you can stupid, I can stupider. And with MATH.*


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Nov 23, 2021)

If a hotdog is not a sandwich, what is it? Not saying I entirely agree or disagree that it is a sandwich, but if not that, what? Is it a sub/hoagie or it's own thing, sui generis?



Snarf Zagyg said:


> *3. A hotdog is not a sandwich.*




I never had apple pie with cheese prior to meeting my wife, who introduced me to it. I was skeptical, but it actually is really tasty.



embee said:


> That's actually friggin' delicious.
> 
> Few things in life compare to a slice of fresh apple pie topped with a slice of melted sharp cheddar cheese, with a cup of hot black coffee.




Getting back to pizza, there's a local pizza joint that does nothing but sourdough crust pizzas, and it is so darn good. And for some of us that are sensitive to gluten, sourdough is not as bothersome due to the enzymes.


----------



## CleverNickName (Nov 23, 2021)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> _And you are not garbage, so do not eat out of the garbage, or put that garbage on your pizza. In New Zealand or any nation._
> 
> Order a good pizza. Just because something exists, doesn't mean you have to fish it out of the garbage and throw it on your pizza. No matter what those Kiwis tell you.



I did both:  I ordered a pizza with toppings that nobody has (yet) voted for, and it's not garbage.

Pepperoncini, green onion, and apple makes a pretty good pizza, folks.  It doesn't change my vote, though.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Nov 23, 2021)

Ralif Redhammer said:


> If a hotdog is not a sandwich, what is it? Not saying I entirely agree that it is a sandwich, but if not that, what? Is it a sub/hoagie or it's own thing, sui generis?




To get (semi) serious for a second, this is the issue people can get into when discussing family-resemblance concepts, and using rigid definitional ideas ... because natural language does not have the formal rigidity of a symbolic logical system, let alone math.

It is for these reasons, claims such as "A hot dog is a sandwich" that we end up getting court being forced to make statements like, "“In this case we are called on to determine whether a cow is an uninsured motor vehicle under appellants’ insurance policy. We hold that it is not.”  Why? Because for every pedant, there is a pedanter.

But to answer your question, I find that sandwiches to not be some overarching item that encompasses all foodtuffs, from deserts (ice cream sandwiches) to wraps, to burritos, to tacos, to lobster rolls, to open faced sandwiches, to massive cheeseburgers, to nachos, to sushi, and so on.

A sandwich is, to me, two slices of _bread _and a filling in between them (that is not bread). Moreover, if you are prone to use a term that is other than a sandwich in referring to the item (such as taco, burrito, or even burger) then it is not a sandwich.

If you chop up your hot dog, and eat it between two slices of bread, then you have a sandwich. If not, you don't. And do you know how you tell? Very simple-

You are at the ballbark. You want to order a Fenway Frank. Or a Dodger Dog. Do you say, "Hey, Ima get me a hot dog. Anyone else want one?" Or do you ask who else wants ... a SANDWICH?

Yeah, I thought so. Usage, as always, is the #winner.


EDIT- the test should always be this- if you ask somebody, "Hey, do you want a sandwich?" when asking about the item ... if they are confused, then _it's not a sandwich_.


----------



## payn (Nov 23, 2021)

embee said:


> The "hinged bread" argument fails because, if I take a sausage, place it in a long roll, and top it with a tomato based sauce and onions, I have a sandwich.



I thought that was a hot dago?


----------



## CleverNickName (Nov 23, 2021)

Is a cucumber a fruit?
Yes, absolutely.  It meets all of the requirements for that classification.
Unfortunately, it doesn't meet a lot of other, _unofficial_ qualifications that were invented by popular opinion...so you'll get confused looks whenever you refer to a cucumber as a fruit, and nobody ever thinks of "cucumber" when asked to name a fruit.

Is a hot dog a sandwich?
See above.

Is a pizza a pie?
See above.


----------



## Hex08 (Nov 24, 2021)

I only voted for two, pineapple and chicken, I love those on a pizza. I also love salami on my pizza but that wasn't an option and, to be fair, not a common choice.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 24, 2021)

Hex08 said:


> I only voted for two, pineapple and chicken, I love those on a pizza. I also love salami on my pizza but that wasn't an option and, to be fair, not a common choice.



I’ve only had salami on pizza a few times.  I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## AnotherGuy (Nov 25, 2021)

I'm surprised there is no plain banana as an option. Bacon & Banana pizza is quite popular where I come from. You have also missed Figs. Had a Blue Cheese (Brie) and Figs pizza at a wine farm here - it is heaven.


----------



## megamania (Nov 29, 2021)

Preference is Lightly Fried Onion and some Pepperoni.     Add sausage or green pepper is always good.  Depending on type/brand of Mushroom that is good with pepperoni.

Son is trying to get me on Barbeque, Chicken, Bacon  which is good but no longer pizza.

Speaking of not being pizza-  Ham and Pineapple


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 29, 2021)

AnotherGuy said:


> I'm surprised there is no plain banana as an option. Bacon & Banana pizza is quite popular where I come from. You have also missed Figs. Had a Blue Cheese (Brie) and Figs pizza at a wine farm here - it is heaven.



Never had that pizza before- never even SEEN it- but know figs & blue cheese are a decent pairing.


----------



## megamania (Nov 29, 2021)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> - but know figs & blue cheese are a decent pairing.




I feel woozy


----------



## AnotherGuy (Nov 29, 2021)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Never had that pizza before- never even SEEN it- but know figs & blue cheese are a decent pairing.



If I'm ever fortunate to visit that wine farm again, I'll take a photo. I remember at the time they had around 5 gourmet pizzas and what was great was you could order a half-and-half pizza. I was so impressed I took my parents and sister there a few months later (back in 2015).


----------



## CleverNickName (Nov 29, 2021)

Every now and then, Hot Lips pizza in Portland will have a pear, ham, and gorgonzola pizza on their "daily special" menu.  It's _so good._


----------



## CleverNickName (Dec 6, 2021)

Don't look now, but Google's daily "doodle" is a pizza slicing game.  And more than that, it runs you through some classic pizza combinations from around the world.  I thought it might resonate with some of the folks who follow this thread...




It's a pretty simple little game where you slice a pizza in such a way that only a certain number of slices will have certain toppings.  As we have learned in this thread, certain toppings are complete and absolute deal-breakers for some folks.

 And if you click on the little green pizza-slice icon in the title, it will pop out a little bit of history and trivia about the type of pizza and the toppings currently being sliced:






There's the classic Margherita and Pepperoni, but there are some less common ones like Magyaros, Teriyaki Mayonnaise, and Tom Yum.  I thought it was a very well-done doodle.




Fans of pizza will find it very informative.
Fans of "pepperoni only" pizzas will likely be horrified.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 7, 2021)

Last night, we did a hand-tossed large, 50% garlic, shrimp, Canadian bacon & artichoke, 50% pepperoni, mushroom, onion, & garlic.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Dec 7, 2021)

CleverNickName said:


> but there are some less common ones like Magyaros, Teriyaki Mayonnaise, and Tom Yum.




Sir. This is a Wendy's.


----------



## Zardnaar (Dec 8, 2021)

Supreme pizza. Bit of everything including pineapple.


----------



## CleverNickName (Dec 8, 2021)

Zardnaar said:


> Supreme pizza. Bit of everything including pineapple.
> 
> View attachment 147956


----------



## Zardnaar (Dec 8, 2021)

CleverNickName said:


>




 It's not to bad and a decent default to pizza. That one's Dominos which does some odd flavours here.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Dec 9, 2021)

I did not know this was a thing, and I wish it wasn't:









						Altoona-Style Pizza: One of PA's Most Interesting Culinary Delicacies
					

Altoona-Style Pizza, or Altoona Hotel Pizza, is a unique style of pizza found only in Altoona, PA. If you love trying different local delicacies, this is definitely an interesting one to try.




					uncoveringpa.com


----------



## megamania (Dec 9, 2021)

My son got a "Vermonter's pizza" at a local Mom & Pop store.  He loved it.    Bacon and sautéed onion with maple syrup.   Salt and Sweetness.


----------



## CleverNickName (Dec 9, 2021)

Maple-bacon pizza?  Sure, I'd try a slice.
I mean, I've had a maple-bacon donut and loved it, so why not?


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Dec 9, 2021)

CleverNickName said:


> Maple-bacon pizza?  Sure, I'd try a slice.
> I mean, I've had a maple-bacon donut and loved it,* so why not?*




Because if pizzas were donuts, we'd be asking for them jelly-filled.

At some point, a person is going to wax poetic about the Boston Creme Pizza they just ate at the local Dunkies, and Naples will just vanish from the face of the earth from the shame of being associated with these abominations. 

"Hey, can I get a pizza with my blueberry coffee? That's a wicked piss-ah!"


----------



## CleverNickName (Dec 9, 2021)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> Because if pizzas were donuts, we'd be asking for them jelly-filled.
> 
> At some point, a person is going to wax poetic about the Boston Creme Pizza they just ate at the local Dunkies, and Naples will just vanish from the face of the earth from the shame of being associated with these abominations.
> 
> "Hey, can I get a pizza with my blueberry coffee? That's a wicked piss-ah!"



(insert Calzone joke here)

I'm pretty sure Naples has been praying for the demise of American cuisine ever since we started using pepperoni.
"A dry-cured sausage?!  On a _pizza?!!  _Who would even _dream_ of such horror?!"

(Fortunately for us, there was an open-minded individual who thought it sounded good, decided to give it a try, and liked it.)


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Dec 9, 2021)

CleverNickName said:


> (insert Calzone joke here)
> 
> I'm pretty sure Naples has been praying for the demise of American cuisine ever since we started using pepperoni.
> "A dry-cured sausage?!  On a _pizza?!!  _Who would even _dream_ of such horror?!"




…..they’re not wrong.


----------



## CleverNickName (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Blue (Dec 11, 2021)

Just had a new-to-me pizza topping this past weekend.  Buffalo chicken.  The heat from the buffalo sauce was tempered nicely by the cheese, and the whole was quite tasty.


----------



## Blue (Dec 11, 2021)

Zardnaar said:


> I look at it like this.
> 
> Best cheap pizza. Eg Dominoe's, Pizza Hurt. Convenient delivery.
> 
> Premium pizza.  One of my favorites has a wood fired oven.....



By the power of the Snobbish Pizza Elitist of New England, we hereby banish you for calling "Dominos" or "Pizza Hut" pizza.


----------



## Blue (Dec 11, 2021)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> Close, but not quite.
> 
> A sub purchased from the restaurant chain Subway is not a sandwich because I am not entirely sure it qualifies as "food."



In Ireland Subway were trying to get the bread classified as a staple food and therefor exempt from the VAT, but it doesn't actually qualify as bread because it has too much sugar in it.









						Subway bread is not bread, Irish court rules
					

Judge finds that sugar content of US chain’s sandwiches exceeds stipulated limit and they should thus be classified as confectionery




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Zardnaar (Dec 11, 2021)

Blue said:


> By the power of the Snobbish Pizza Elitist of New England, we hereby banish you for calling "Dominos" or "Pizza Hut" pizza.




 Apparently it's better here than the USA according to an American friend.

 And they do different flavours for local tastes. Cheap pizza here is $3.50 usd expensive is around $17 usd+.


----------



## Blue (Dec 11, 2021)

Zardnaar said:


> Apparently it's better here than the USA according to an American friend.
> 
> And they do different flavours for local tastes. Cheap pizza here is $3.50 usd expensive is around $17 usd+.



I admit, I've only had Pizza Hut in the US and UK, and Dominos only in the US.  Very possible it's better elsewhere.


----------



## Ryujin (Dec 11, 2021)

Blue said:


> I admit, I've only had Pizza Hut in the US and UK, and Dominos only in the US.  Very possible it's better elsewhere.



I've had some wildly different results from the same chain just between the US and Canada. US A&W is nowhere near as good as Canadian, for example.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Dec 11, 2021)

Blue said:


> I admit, I've only had Pizza Hut in the US and UK, and Dominos only in the US.  Very possible it's better elsewhere.




Possibly.

But as had already been well-established, trusting New Zealanders in matters of pizza is similar to trusting that guy who says he's going to win the Texas State Fair by submitting some vegan tofurkey, that is neither fried nor on a stick.


....it's just so conceptually wrong that you can't even get close to being right.


----------



## Zardnaar (Dec 11, 2021)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> Possibly.
> 
> But as had already been well-established, trusting New Zealanders in matters of pizza is similar to trusting that guy who says he's going to win the Texas State Fair by submitting some vegan tofurkey, that is neither fried nor on a stick.
> 
> ...




 Tis true. One of the chains offered that spaghetti pizza lol. 

 I think they did that because that's what was available and outside a few places pizza as such didn't exist. 

 Dominoes does some interesting flavours to my American friend like the Mr Wedge-mayo, ham, wedges, onion iirc.


----------



## CleverNickName (Jan 27, 2022)

All these long months, and still not a single vote for green onion?


----------



## Parmandur (Jan 27, 2022)

Anchovies, Pepperoni, and Bacon.


----------



## Mad_Jack (Jan 27, 2022)

Standard order is generally beef, onion and green pepper.

 Sometimes I switch the meat to ham.


----------



## J.Quondam (Jan 27, 2022)

CleverNickName said:


> All these long months, and still not a single vote for green onion?


----------



## Ryujin (Jan 27, 2022)

J.Quondam said:


> View attachment 150835




_EDIT_ - Pizza + Quadrophenia tie-in.


----------



## CleverNickName (Jan 27, 2022)

So it looks like I voted for Ham, Pineapple, and Jalapeno back in July.  It's still a solid choice, and I stand by it.  But if I were to vote today, I would go with Basil, Sun-dried Tomatoes, and Capers.  (shrug)  I'm fickle like that.


----------



## Mannahnin (Jan 28, 2022)

CleverNickName said:


> So it looks like I voted for Ham, Pineapple, and Jalapeno back in July.  It's still a solid choice, and I stand by it.  But if I were to vote today, I would go with Basil, Sun-dried Tomatoes, and Capers.  (shrug)  I'm fickle like that.



I have not yet tried capers on a pizza, though I do like them.

Jalapenos are an excellent choice, though I usually favor banana peppers instead.  For this poll I went with them, and the classic meats of pepperoni and bacon, although easily half the things on the list are ones I'll happily order.

Possibly my all-time favorite pizza was one made by a local pizza shop which sadly had a dip in quality before closing, I suspect because they started using cheaper/worse ingredients.  This place made a bacon & sliced tomato pie which was a thing of art.  The crust was a perfect chew, the cheese always the freshest.  Even the crust around the edge was seasoned and painted with a little oil and sesame seed.  Seriously, the crusts around the edge of this pizza were better than any breadstick I've had in my life.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Jan 28, 2022)

Mannahnin said:


> Possibly my all-time favorite pizza was one made by a local pizza shop which sadly had a dip in quality before closing, I suspect because they started using lower quality ingredients.  This place made a bacon & sliced tomato pie which was a thing of art.  The crust was a perfect chew, the cheese always the freshest.  Even the crust around the edge was seasoned and painted with a little oil and sesame seed.  Seriously, the crusts around the edge of this pizza were better than any breadstick I've had in my life.




The best pizza is a thing of art.

The worst pizza is like the _Lord of the Rings _movies. It's from New Zealand, and as much as you wish it was finished, it just won't stop.


----------



## Aeson (Feb 4, 2022)

America's Least Favorite Pizza Topping Isn't Pineapple
					

A new poll reveals the three ingredients people find the most polarizing.




					news.yahoo.com
				




From working in pizza, I could tell you anchovies were the least favorite. I don't need a poll.


----------



## J.Quondam (Feb 4, 2022)

Honestly, over the years, anchovies have kinda grown on me.

I should probably get an ointment or something to clear that up.


----------



## Aeson (Feb 4, 2022)

Have you tried ivermectin?


----------



## CleverNickName (Feb 4, 2022)

Maybe next time, I'll do a pizza_ crust_ poll.  Hand tossed?  Thin?  Deep Dish?  Sourdough?  Gluten-Free?  Which option is the most popular?  And which one is most likely to cause Snarf to collapse from pure indignation?






(Thin crust is my favorite, in case you were wondering.)


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Feb 4, 2022)

CleverNickName said:


> Maybe next time, I'll do a pizza_ crust_ poll.  Hand tossed?  Thin?  Deep Dish?  Sourdough?  Gluten-Free?  Which option is the most popular?  And which one is most likely to cause Snarf to collapse from pure indignation?



_
CleverNickName_: Hey, Snarf, what are hating on today?

_Snarf_:


----------



## CleverNickName (Feb 4, 2022)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> _CleverNickName_: Hey, Snarf, what are hating on today?
> 
> _Snarf_:



Fair enough, the concept of "hating" a pizza is ridiculous to begin with.  We all know it's the perfect food: infinitely customizable, versatile, delicious, and widely available.  We have our favorites, least-favorites, and dietary restrictions, sure, but _hatred?_  I don't buy it.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Feb 4, 2022)

CleverNickName said:


> Fair enough, the concept of "hating" a pizza is ridiculous to begin with.  We all know it's the perfect food: infinitely customizable, versatile, delicious, and widely available.  We have our favorites, least-favorites, and dietary restrictions, sure, but _hatred?_  I don't buy it.




Well, if not hatred ... perhaps antipathy. 

_thinking..._

Naw, hate.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Feb 5, 2022)

CleverNickName said:


> (Thin crust is my favorite, in case you were wondering.)




....anyway, we both know you're going to tease that, and then you're going to go all in on some sort of stuffed-crust monstrosity.

"Having a pound of gooey cheese in the crust pairs perfectly with the pineapple and canned pasta toppings! And I might recommend a nice pairing of something suitable, such as a fortified wine like Night Train, on the side."


----------



## CleverNickName (Feb 5, 2022)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> ....anyway, we both know you're going to tease that, and then you're going to go all in on some sort of stuffed-crust monstrosity.
> 
> "Having a pound of gooey cheese in the crust pairs perfectly with the pineapple and canned pasta toppings! And I might recommend a nice pairing of something suitable, such as a fortified wine like Night Train, on the side."



You wound me, sir.

Stuffed crust on a pizza is just ridiculous.  You're basically just saucing a calzone at that point.  It's just another excessive food gimmick, like when fast food burger joints were replacing their hamburger buns with two grilled cheese sandwiches.  "LOL this sandwich has 2800 calories and 50 grams of saturated fat!"  "I know, because it's actually 3 sandwiches, you gluttonous rube."

And my fermented beverage of choice is beer, not wine.


----------



## Aeson (Feb 5, 2022)

And beer pairs with pizza better than wine. Or that could be because I don't like wine. 

Traditional hand tossed, or thin crust, or it didn't happen. Deep dish is too much bread. I'm ok with stuffed crust sometimes, but if the cheese gets cold, it gets too chewy. Often it's bland.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Feb 5, 2022)

CleverNickName said:


> And my fermented beverage of choice is beer, not wine.




_My favorite beer is White Claw. It’s a Zima-style beer…. From Belgium maybe?_

CleverNickName, wounding me in three days, probably.


----------



## J.Quondam (Feb 5, 2022)

Aeson said:


> And beer pairs with pizza better than wine. Or that could be because I don't like wine.
> 
> Traditional hand tossed, or thin crust, or it didn't happen. Deep dish is too much bread. I'm ok with stuffed crust sometimes, but if the cheese gets cold, it gets too chewy. Often it's bland.



The best way to eat pizza with wine is to roll it up and dip it. A truly unforgettable combo  a spicy, sausage-y deep dish to sop up a fresh, sugary moscato.

_* This may or may not be true. Consult a mob lawyer before following this advice._


----------



## Aeson (Feb 5, 2022)

J.Quondam said:


> The best way to eat pizza with wine is to roll it up and dip it. A truly unforgettable combo  a spicy, sausage-y deep dish to sop up a fresh, sugary moscato.
> 
> _* This may or may not be true. Consult a mob lawyer before following this advice._



@Dannyalcatraz incoming 3..2..1...


----------



## CleverNickName (Feb 5, 2022)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> _My favorite beer is White Claw. It’s a Zima-style beer…. From Belgium maybe?_
> 
> CleverNickName, wounding me in three days, probably.



Okay first of all, how dare you.

But you are right about one thing, I am a beer snob.  We all are...I'm pretty sure it's required for anyone with a Portland address.  I have favorites all across the beer spectrum (yes, there is apparently a beer spectrum), and I'm pretty judgmental about them.  I dare say I'm more judgmental about beer than you are about bards.  "Oh you ordered a _Bud_weiser, did you?  _Inter_esting.  Would you say that ketchup is 'really spicy,' too?"

For pizza, I'd go for Moose Drool brown ale.  Yes that's right, I'm risking the revocation of my Hipster Card to recommend a popular _grocery store beer.  _But I stand by it.  It's light and smooth, but it also has...you know...flavor.  And it's agreeable to nearly any combination of pizza toppings.

Topping*s*, plural.  As in more than one, the way that our Italian American forefathers intended.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Feb 7, 2022)

Pizza crust: By preference, thin crust. By requirements: gluten-free or sourdough (which is often tolerable to those with gluten sensitivities).

Beer, likewise, is limited to gluten-free options. A local brewery, Aurochs, specializes in gluten-free beer, and it's the closest to real beer I've had in years.

In the before-times, my preferences were for dark and/or Belgian-style beers. Give me a dark, strong beer that comes in a smaller glass and I was generally happy.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Feb 7, 2022)

CleverNickName said:


> Okay first of all, how dare you.




....how dare I? Because I knew that underneath that egalitarian pretense, there beat the heart of a fellow judgmental hipster. I can just smell it. 

To use the old joke from the macro-brew days ...

What the similarity between American beer and sex in a canoe?



Spoiler



They're both effin' close to water.




I'm actually reporting a sad day. There was a pizza place near where I work. And it was _amazing_. The owner and his small staff went to Italy once a year to chill and get re-acquainted with the food & tastes. Anyway, the owner sold six months ago.

And the place has gone downhill. He gave the new owners the recipes he used, but they have been cutting corners ... hiring bad employees, no longer using fresh ingredients. Heck, I think I noticed pineapple as a topping recently. I just had one of their pizzas and it was terrible. 

Anyway. really sad. Nothing worse than seeing a good pizza place go downhill. I'm guessing that they have another year or two of coasting on memories and goodwill before their new business model kills them.


----------



## CleverNickName (Feb 7, 2022)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> I'm actually reporting a sad day. There was a pizza place near where I work. And it was _amazing_. The owner and his small staff went to Italy once a year to chill and get re-acquainted with the food & tastes. Anyway, the owner sold six months ago.
> 
> And the place has gone downhill. He gave the new owners the recipes he used, but they have been cutting corners ... hiring bad employees, no longer using fresh ingredients. Heck, I think I noticed pineapple as a topping recently. I just had one of their pizzas and it was terrible.
> 
> Anyway. really sad. Nothing worse than seeing a good pizza place go downhill. I'm guessing that they have another year or two of coasting on memories and goodwill before their new business model kills them.



Man, I can empathize.  A good neighborhood restaurant is a treasure.

I lost a really great deli across the street in the early days of the pandemic...they were a small, family-owned joint that was just too dependent on foot traffic to make it work with online delivery and such.  They had the best tuna salad and the best Reuben, and their rotator tap had some really great local microbrews.  But alas, Covid-19 put an end to their 20+ years of business.

The place sat empty for a little more than a year, and then recently reopened as a completely different restaurant.  The young couple who opened it up are really nice, and I wish them the best, but it's just...not the same.  The deli I know and love, the place where my wife and I had one of our first dates together as a couple, the place we rented out completely--kitchen and all--to host our wedding reception, is no more.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Feb 7, 2022)

CleverNickName said:


> Man, I can empathize.  A good neighborhood restaurant is a treasure.
> 
> I lost a really great deli across the street in the early days of the pandemic...they were a small, family-owned joint that was just too dependent on foot traffic to make it work with online delivery and such.  They had the best tuna salad and the best Reuben, and their rotator tap had some really great local microbrews.  But alas, Covid-19 put an end to their 20+ years of business.
> 
> The place sat empty for a little more than a year, and then recently reopened as a completely different restaurant.  The young couple who opened it up are really nice, and I wish them the best, but it's just...not the same.  The deli I know and love, the place where my wife and I had one of our first dates together as a couple, the place we rented out completely--kitchen and all--to host our wedding reception, is no more.




I think the 'rona was the death knell for a lot of local places- either because of the economic shock, or because it sped up decisions (might as well get out now). 

I can't complain too much; overall the arc of food and drink quality has not just been positive, but overwhelmingly so. I'm old enough to remember a time when sushi was some bizarre thing out in California, and not a dish you'd find made in supermarkets (?!) across the United States.* Or that I can reliably get good Korean food in many parts of the United States now.

The profusion and proliferation of good food, from around the world, has truly been something. And that it is now accessible in large parts of the United States, and not just NYC and LA? Excellent.


*Protip- life can be worse than supermarket sushi. Like, you know, gas station sushi.


----------



## Zardnaar (Feb 8, 2022)

Similar things here. 

 Went to a USA style pizza place. They import the ingredients. 

 Luke most US style places I've tried it was bland. The cheesy garlic scrolls were hyped up but Domino's murders them on those.

 NZ pizzas from one of the nicer places.


----------



## Bohandas (Feb 9, 2022)

Onions or garlic on white pizza, sausage, pepperoni, or chicken on regular pizza


----------



## Bedrockgames (Feb 9, 2022)

CleverNickName said:


> Fair enough, the concept of "hating" a pizza is ridiculous to begin with.  We all know it's the perfect food: infinitely customizable, versatile, delicious, and widely available.  We have our favorites, least-favorites, and dietary restrictions, sure, but _hatred?_  I don't buy it.



I think mostly people like to bust chops over differences in taste around pizza (because there are so many kinds and so many toppings)

I used to deliver pizza for years. One thing I learned, just from the aroma of different orders, was the importance of aromatics. Some orders just smelled better than others, and they were often topping combinations I would need have thought to try. The other thing was if a style of pizza wasn't for me (for example I always preferred Italian thin crust to what we call Greek pizza in Boston). But then I worked in a bunch of greek places and saw the guys putting feta, red onion and fresh tomato on the pizza after it was cooked (and they were delicious that way when I tried it). 

I will say though, the one order I got that I just couldn't fathom: cod pizza. Not only is it a topping I wouldn't really want to mix in on pizza (I like cod but cod and cheese feels off), but virtually every place I worked at, that used cod as a topping, always used the cod for pizza that was starting to get that ammonia smell (so the pizzas always smelled pretty terrible IMO). I would say go with anchovies, or shrimp. But avoid cod.


----------



## Maxperson (Feb 9, 2022)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> The best pizza is a thing of art.



I THINK you're somewhere in the Los Angeles area.  You ever have Joe Peeps?


----------



## Maxperson (Feb 9, 2022)

Aeson said:


> Have you tried ivermectin?



No. but if I ever order anchovies I might need it.


----------



## Zardnaar (Feb 9, 2022)

Anything' fish related doesn't belong on a pizza imho. 

 Feta etc are fine and I've had middle eastern type pizzas which are delicious.

 One place here did Turkish style pizza in a wood fired oven. Delicious they've stopped doing it though and now a round flatbread type.









						Turkish Pizza
					

Turkish pide, often hailed as pizza, is made two ways with different fillings. Learn about the favorite street food and try this recipe no matter where you are.




					honestcooking.com
				




 Awesome!!


----------



## J.Quondam (Feb 9, 2022)

Zardnaar said:


> Anything's Ng fish related doesn't belong Ng on a pizza imho.
> 
> Feta etc are fine and I've had middle eastern type pizzas which are delicious.
> 
> ...



Oh, so good! I lived in Turkey for a couple years, and pide is one of those little things I miss a lot. Like _pizza_ pizza, it was easy to find really good pide and really bad pide. But no matter, those nice mediterranean toppings makes it so much lighter than _pizza_ pizza*. 
Unfortunately, I haven't been able to find any where I am**, though I imagine a trip to Houston or DFW might be fruitful.



* The actual "pizza" in Turkey, on the other hand....

** Of course, I have the gross misfortune to live in one of those places where if you say "microbrew" they think that means "Bud Light in a communion cup".


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Feb 9, 2022)

Maxperson said:


> I THINK you're somewhere in the Los Angeles area.  You ever have Joe Peeps?




I've lived all over the world.

I've left every place.

I was partial to Pizzeria Mozza when I used to spend a lot of time in LA, but that was a while ago.


----------



## Zardnaar (Feb 11, 2022)

Dominoes NZ. Had some cheesy garlic scrolls as a side. 




  Double bacon Cheeseburger flavor. Bacon, mayo, beef, mozzarella bbq sauce base.



 Buffalo Chicken. Kinda spicy. Seasoned chicken, spicy buffalo sauce, cherry tomatoes, red onion,creme fraiche base


----------



## Thunderfoot (Mar 2, 2022)

Bacon and Tomato with Pepperoni.  Yummers.

That being said, I didn't put garlic or basil down, because how can you have pizza without basil and garlic???


----------



## Zardnaar (Mar 2, 2022)

Thunderfoot said:


> Bacon and Tomato with Pepperoni.  Yummers.
> 
> That being said, I didn't put garlic or basil down, because how can you have pizza without basil and garlic???




 Easy you don't add them.


----------



## Mannahnin (Mar 2, 2022)

I am no longer shocked by anything a Kiwi says about pizza.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Mar 2, 2022)

I will say that when I got to Europe the idea of tuna on a pizza was just ridiculous.  But, hey anchovies are a thing and at least tuna doesn't look at you when you eat it.  Still not a fan, but I get it.


----------



## Zardnaar (Mar 16, 2022)

Mannahnin said:


> I am no longer shocked by anything a Kiwi says about pizza.




 So you wouldn't eat this. 

 Meatlover: chicken, beef, pepperoni, ham, bbq sauce. 12" approx 30cm. These post colonial barbarians use metric.



 Washed down with this. Unlike American beer and coffee it has "flavour". 


 Orange Roughy Roughy aka hazy APA.


----------



## Mannahnin (Mar 17, 2022)

Zardnaar said:


> So you wouldn't eat this.
> 
> Meatlover: chicken, beef, pepperoni, ham, bbq sauce. 12" approx 30cm. These post colonial barbarians use metric.
> 
> View attachment 153506




That looks like it might be good.  No noodles, mayo, or anything else barbaric.  I am also not shocked that you have some edible ones. 



> Washed down with this. Unlike American beer and coffee it has "flavour".
> 
> View attachment 153507
> Orange Roughy Roughy aka hazy APA.



"American beer" Oh, so should we be judging NZ by Lion Nathan, DB, or Tui maybe?


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Mar 17, 2022)

Mannahnin said:


> "American beer" Oh, so should we be judging NZ by Lion Nathan, DB, or Tui maybe?




What's the similarity between Coors and sex in a canoe?



Spoiler



They're both f****** close to water.


----------



## Zardnaar (Mar 17, 2022)

Mannahnin said:


> That looks like it might be good.  No noodles, mayo, or anything else barbaric.  I am also not shocked that you have some edible ones.
> 
> 
> "American beer" Oh, so should we be judging NZ by Lion Nathan, DB, or Tui maybe?




 Lion Nathan has some good product. They bought out Mac's and Emersons beer and didn't change them.

 Tui is terrible it's worse than Bud. DM mostly rubbish their best beer (Tuatara, Monteith's is drinkable). 

 There's a reason I drink European macro beers over most NZ brands. We can get American style pizza here it's mostly pointless though. 

 Can't find Chicago style pizza though.


----------



## CleverNickName (Mar 21, 2022)

Ya'll, last night I had one of the best pizzas of my life.

Thin crust.
Tangy marinara.
Three cheese blend.
Topped with fresh, chopped basil and roasted garlic cloves.
Drizzled with EVOO.
Served with a cold pilsner.

So simple, so pure, so delicious.  I'm not ashamed to say it:  I wept.


----------



## payn (Mar 21, 2022)

I had a buffalo chicken pizza order this weekend. Washed it down with a hazy IPA.


----------



## Ulfgeir (Mar 21, 2022)

Had a wonderful pizza this weekend. Thin, fluffy crust. Topped with cheese, and "spicy" salami and some chili oil. Baked in a wood-burning stone owen. Took very short time for it to bake. Delicious, but damn expensive. 

The pizza bakers had basically industrial speed on it.


----------



## Mannahnin (Apr 1, 2022)

Ulfgeir said:


> Had a wonderful pizza this weekend. Thin, fluffy crust. Topped with cheese, and "spicy" salami and some chili oil. Baked in a wood-burning stone owen. Took very short time for it to bake. Delicious, but damn expensive.
> 
> The pizza bakers had basically industrial speed on it.



Yes, wood-fired pizza ovens make lovely stuff.  There's a restaurant near me called 900 Degrees which makes great ones.  They're definitely pricier than your usual takeout fare, though.


----------



## Orius (Apr 3, 2022)

_looks at the topping list_

What the HELL are you guys eating!?!

I am definitely not one for bizarre pizza toppings.  Apples?  Seafood?  Potato? Ugh. And ketchup?!  That is horribly lowbrow.  Of course, there is that abomination known as pineapple, but I fully expected to see that on the list.

My three toppings of choice are sausage, meatballs, and extra cheese.  Back when I worked at a local Pizza Hut (which just barely classifies as pizza), I'd make one of those up to eat during breaks when the meatballs were fresh.  I'd cut the meatballs in eigths, mix in the sausage, and put it on a thin or stuffed crust.  I'd put those hot red pepper flakes on the sauce first, it made the pizza nice and hot when it cooked.  It also had the added benefit of keeping the waitresses away from the pizza or else they'd scarf it down while the shift manager and the cooks were busy working.

Generally, I like to go for the meat pizzas myself, though I prefer pig and cow over chicken.  I don't like veggie pizzas, though I'll tolerate onions in moderation.  The same with jalapenos, they have to be used in moderation or they overpower everything.  Broccoli is great on a white pizza, and seriously, why was broccoli left off the list?  Can't stand bell peppers at all, and you can still taste them if you pick them off.  

I don't like the idea of fruit on a pizza.  First off, I don't like the mix of sweet and savory, and pizza already starts off the savory with cheese.  Then if someone's doing something stupid like putting fruit with tomato sauce that just tastes revolting.  Of course if you're doing a dessert pizza, then that's just a cheapo pie.


----------



## Ryujin (Apr 3, 2022)

I'm guessing that BBQ pork ribs aren't your thing either. Can't have that sweet sauce on those savory ribs!


----------



## CleverNickName (Apr 3, 2022)

Meh.  Life's too short to eat the same boring pizza, over and over again.


----------



## payn (Apr 4, 2022)

Ryujin said:


> I'm guessing that BBQ pork ribs aren't your thing either. Can't have that sweet sauce on those savory ribs!



Vinegar based sauce homie.


----------



## J.Quondam (Apr 4, 2022)

Sauce is for the weak and the bland.

Except chocolate sauce.


----------



## CleverNickName (Apr 4, 2022)

Ryujin said:


> I'm guessing that BBQ pork ribs aren't your thing either. Can't have that sweet sauce on those savory ribs!



Yep.  Tomatoes are sweet fruits.



payn said:


> Vinegar based sauce homie.



Buffalo sauce is just Tabasco and butter.  (With chicken, onion, and blue cheese crumbles, it also makes a pretty tasty pizza.)

Isn't Tabasco just cayenne peppers and vinegar?  And cayenne peppers are also fruits...


----------



## Orius (Apr 4, 2022)

Ryujin said:


> I'm guessing that BBQ pork ribs aren't your thing either. Can't have that sweet sauce on those savory ribs!



Mmmmm ribs......

BBQ sauce is made for meat, so it tastes right.  It's when you mix the wrong flavors together when things go bad.  And not all BBQ sauce is sweet.  In BBQ country they take their sauces seriously, and not be pleased to see you lumping them all together.


----------



## Mannahnin (Apr 4, 2022)

CleverNickName said:


> Buffalo sauce is just Tabasco and butter.  (With chicken, onion, and blue cheese crumbles, it also makes a pretty tasty pizza.)



Proper Buffalo sauce is Frank's Red Hot, butter, and red wine vinegar (some folks swear by white or cider).  You can optionally fancify it a bit with a little Worcestershire and additional spices, but those three ingredients make it perfect.

Never liked tabasco.


----------

